# Meet-up in Feb?



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies, 
just wondering if anyone was still interested in meeting up in February? 
Did we say Sat the 3rd or is Sun 4th better for all (would be best for me!)
Hope Christmas wasn't too painful for everyone.
Happy new year all
with love pp xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hiya The Elusive Pink Panther  

I'd be definately interested in meeting up again.  Beginning of Feb ok with me.  

Be good to catch up with everyone again ..... 

Pip Pip
Pipkin


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hello PP and Pip Pip! 

I would love to meet with you gals again, without my trusty crutches this time (still haven't found my parrot) maybe this time myself and my DH will make a weekend of it, although I think I will be abandoning him on the day we meet   I wouldn't want to unleash him on you all  

Are we all still up for meeting in Bath? If so I'll check out the hotels...

Lots of love
The bearded bloke sporting lycra/spandex


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Count me in, don't mind when.....

Leoarna xxxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Sunday the 4th is fine by me too ....


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh goodness! The chance to meet some of my new friends in Bath? Please let me come! How do I find out the details? I live nearby and know of good restaurants/pubs to eat in and would love to help organise lunch or whatever.
Very excited!
Jq


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Just a thought ladies, they aren't the cheapest, but the tea rooms next to the Baths are great fun, plenty big enough to fit a group of us, and the food's great. They are also easily found, right near the cathedral, maximum ten mins walk from Station in a pretty straight line. As I'm off work, let me help with organising. 

JQ, we had a great time meeting in October, it woud be great to swell the ranks!

Leoarna x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear All
I would love to meet up...it would be great to see you all and of course to meet up and see some new faces...
Can you bear with me as i need to sort out my shifts....if i am working that weekend and i can get a swap i will probably try for the sunday (if thats ok?)...

Lots of love astridxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

We couldn't possibly do it without you!

Leoarna xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Ah thanks Leoarna.....it will be lovely to see you again, i am sorry it has to be under these circumstances. I am so sorry!!!xxxx

I can make it...yippee!!! I can make sunday 4th Feb!!!

I so look forward to seeing you all...

lots of love astridxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much PP for an inclusive invitation and to Leoarna for welcoming me into the meeting. I am sorry Leoarna that this comes so soon after your deep disappointment. Do you mean the Pumprooms Leoarna? I lived in Bath for years and never went, so that would be great - always meant to go and never got round to it!

Please can I check what time people want to meet up? (I may need to organise somebody to see to my horses at their teatime!) 

I do feel a bit nervous, but meeting you all would be great.

love Jq


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll do some research this week as to cost etc - yes jq, I think they are called the pump rooms. I actually had my Hen afternoon there! Don't want to exclude other suggestions so anyone else got ideas to put forward? We'll make a time soon jq; last time we met at 12:15 and all ended up heading home around 5 ish - we laughed all afternoon, and cried a little too.....

Will post tomorrow about how I'm doing; in short physically les truamatic than last time, emotionally, much, much more so....

Lots of love, 

Leoarna xxxx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi ladies,
I havn't posted on here for absolutely ages but i would love to meet up with you girls at some point......i don't get back from my hols until a couple of days before this meet but if it's ok with everyone i will keep my eye on this thread & if i feel ok & it's ok to come at short notice then i'll see how i'm fixed when i return &  will let you know.
Sorry to be a pain but i would love to join you......is that ok?  
luv n hugs
Juels   xxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi There Girls
could we start confirming a date sat or sun...Is that ok?
I want to book a train ticket as soon as i can...

Well this is the date i can do...sunday 4th feb...But could sway to the saturday if this is the more easier date and more people can make it...

Thx astridx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

I think most people were OK with the Sunday weren't they? Sorry I've not yet checked out the tea rooms, will do in the next few days and post some details.....

Make your intentions known so that I can then pm everyone.

Love, Leoarna xxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Sunday 4th would be best for me.
ppxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

[fly]YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES I'LL BE THERE GIRLIES!!![/fly]

Must dust down my lycra spandex sparkly suit! 

Oooh, I'm all a quivering with the excitement of it!


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Sunday 4th would be the perfect day to meet up with you all again  

Count me firmly in the M.O.U Gang (That's Moving On Up!).

Love Pipkin xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Love to come for afternoon tea, Sunday is in my diary!

Jq xxoxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Tee, Hee. Grinning to myself in the anticipation of meeting up again with quivering, spandex-clad women-perhaps this could be a running theme in a multitude of colours.......
xx

p.s Could the M.O.U gang be like the red hand gang?-always wanted to be in thier gang when I was little (even hand the obligatory raleigh choper bike hand-me-down from my brother so I was nearly a biker Emcee!)


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey girls
this meet up and gear is sounding more interesting as we go along....i quite like the brown wooley tights and brogue look....more appropriate for my age..

So that means the girls that can make it.

Leoarna
JQ - so looking forward to meeting you
Pink Panther
Emcee alias spantex
Pipkin
Juel - let us know when she gets back
Flipper
Astrid

Yeee hee i am going to book my train ticket...before i do can i confirm it is definately Bath!!
So looking forward to meeting you again and of course JQ and possibley Juel...Anymore interested..

love astridx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Ladies, without fail I will establish the whole venue thing today and will post later.....

Love, 

Leoarna xxx


----------

